# Hummingbird hawk-moth.



## oldbloke (6 Sep 2013)

Saw one of these outside the back door on the Busy Lizzie tub. Never seen one before.
Just managed to get a quick snap which doesn't do it justice......


IMG_5340 by threequartersky, on Flickr


----------



## Mr P (6 Sep 2013)

never seen one, but I would love a crack at photographing one.
  all the best. roy.


----------



## oldbloke (6 Sep 2013)

Mr P said:


> never seen one, but I would love a crack at photographing one.
> all the best. roy.


 

And you'd make a cracking job of it!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 Sep 2013)

Nice pic, saw these for the first time in France last month, very cool moth. I managed to get a couple of images by luck, ill post later if that's ok...


----------



## Edvet (6 Sep 2013)




----------



## oldbloke (6 Sep 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Nice pic, saw these for the first time in France last month, very cool moth. I managed to get a couple of images by luck, ill post later if that's ok...


 

Of course.....he said hesitantly


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 Sep 2013)

Not as crisp as yours and a fair bit of noise but....


hummingbird moth by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


----------



## Edvet (6 Sep 2013)

Why did my pics disapear? Strange


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Sep 2013)

Edvet said:


> Why did my pics disapear? Strange


Because it does have the correct rights to be shared


```
Forbidden
 
You don't have permission to access /u36/edvet/upload/34317791.00003509Copy.jpg on this server.
 
Apache/2.0.63 (Unix) Server at ic2.pbase.com Port 80
```


----------



## Edvet (7 Sep 2013)

Strange cause it works with other pictures


----------



## foxfish (7 Sep 2013)

Edvet I don't think I can see any of your pictures, certainly most of them are just codes, you must have a private setting.


----------



## Edvet (7 Sep 2013)

Strange, must be a pbase thing, just read on their forum they seem to have those problems.
Ah ok time to look for a new photosite then i guess.Most here work with Flickr i guess


----------



## Daniel (10 Dec 2013)

I was trying to snap these when I was in France this summer but I kept fiddling with settings too much and couldn't capture one. Managed to get the butterflies instead as they stayed still long enough...


----------

